# Something Different



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunday we tried something different in the bite work. I set up 4 blinds about 20 yards apart in a straight line. The handler/dog team walk in front of each blind and about 10' away, each station has a different decoy and purpose.

In the first blind, *the decoy strobes* in and out of a few seconds. The dog can bark and the handler can praise the efforts. NO BITE HERE!

In the second blind, the *decoy flashes* to the left and right *providing defense and whip popping*, NO BITE HERE!

In the third blind, there is *no decoy*. The team simply walks around it checking things out.

In the forth and last blind, the *decoy runs out and gives the dog a prey bite; * no fight, no issues, just a win!

This was an interesting activity and all the dogs did well. With the prey bite at the end the dog goes off the field as the winner. Going to do this next week too. Try it and tell me what you think...PM me if you have some other ideas for young and older dogs...handlers as well. :-$


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard, we do something close to what you did. In APPDA we have three hiding places, They could be a bush, car, blind or anything that the decoy can hide behind. The decoy will be behind only one of these places. Dog and handler will pass by and the dog must react on command. The decoy will come out yelling with a penny jug or padded stick. This is the entry level. In level 1 the decoy comes out BUT no yelling. he walks slowly and he will stick a gun to your back and ask for your money. Dog must react but not till the decoy is one arms length away.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> ... he walks slowly and he will stick a gun to your back and ask for your money. Dog must react but not till the decoy is one arms length away.


Jerry is there any human scent at the blinds? Or is there just the scent at the one the decoy is in? And the penny jug, I heard you guys were doing the silver dollar version! Collections done on a weekly basis for folks who show up late...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, there's scent in all of them. It's not a tracking excercise it's protection. I like what you are doing, that could be something we can use in the other levels. We will call it the H.G.III excercise. I do like it, it will show control.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With our older dogs we run the blinds while the helper is in full view at blind 6, cracking a whip. 
I've had a little trouble with the blinds because my dog uses his nose to much. If he's down wind from and empty blind it was a pia to get him to go into it. 
I started hanging tugs in every blind and that's helped.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Yes, there's scent in all of them. It's not a tracking excercise it's protection. I like what you are doing, that could be something we can use in the other levels. We will call it the H.G.III excercise. I do like it, it will show control.


Oh dumbing down instruction! Get R Done! \\/


----------

